# Petra wirkt krank / sieht krank aus (wirken vs aussehen)



## Josemoncas

Kann man mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen "wirken" und "aussehen" erklären, wenn wir über "irgendwie aussehen" sprechen? 

Petra sieht krank aus / Petra wirkt krank
Du siehst jung aus / Du wirkst jung
Das Kleid sieht sehr gut aus / Das Kleid wirkt sehr gut

Eine Erklärung auf Spanisch wäre dankenswert.

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Geviert

_Ansehen _se refiere siempre en general al aspecto de aquello que (a)parece ante nosotros, en este sentido se refiere a la apariencia (_Anschein), _a la impresión externa _(äußerer Eindruck) *que nos hacemos* _de aquello que se muestra ante nosotros _(der Anblick, den jmd. od. etwas bietet). Wirken, _en cambio, es un verbo causativo (_Tun_), generativo (_*hervor-*__bringen_, ojo) y se refiere, en tu ejemplo, a una determinada impresión que ese algo o alguien causa en nosotros: en _Petra wirkt krank,_ Petra causa (y es la causa de) la impresión (*auf *_etwas wirken_), mientras que en _Petra sieht krank aus_, es solo importante el _efecto _que ella genera en nosotros y a partir del cual nos hacemos una impresión de ella (independiente que sea o no la causa real de dicho efecto). Son dos direcciones opuestas, según mi parecer (como en _Ein-druck _y _Aus-druck_).


----------



## Josemoncas

No sé si te he entendido bien. "Wirken" recalca el hecho de que nosotros  creemos en lo que parece ("du wirkst jung - und ich denke eigentlich,  dass du jung bist") y "aussehen" da importancia únicamente al hecho de  "parecer" ("du siehst jung aus - aber ich weiß, dass du 45 bist").

Habe ich Ihre Erklärung verstanden? Danke!


----------



## Estopa

Coincido con geviert.

Aussehen es "tener un aspecto determinado", mientras que "wirken" es "causar una impresión determinada". 

De tus tres frases, "das Kleid wirkt sehr gut" me parece poco usual, no creo que se usara "wirken" aquí en combinación con "sehr gut" (= El vestido es muy efectivo), más bien se diría "Das Kleid hat eine sehr gute Wirkung" (Es decir, que atrae las miradas), "Das Kleid wirkt teuer" (Da la impresión de ser caro), etc.


----------



## Josemoncas

El ejemplo de "das Kleid wirkt sehr gut" lo saqué de un diccionario online (http://de.thefreedictionary.com/wirken).

Entonces, lo de que



> "Wirken" recalca el hecho de que nosotros creemos en lo que parece ("du wirkst jung - und ich denke eigentlich, dass du jung bist") y "aussehen" da importancia únicamente al hecho de "parecer" ("du siehst jung aus - aber ich weiß, dass du 45 bist").



¿estaría bien? (dependiendo así el uso de la intención que el interlocutor quiera darle a sus palabras).

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. La verdad es que el matiz de estos dos verbos resulta un tanto complicado


----------



## Estopa

Josemoncas said:


> El ejemplo de "das Kleid wirkt sehr gut" lo saqué de un diccionario online (http://de.thefreedictionary.com/wirken).


 
He mirado en el enlace que ha puesto:

*3*. _jmd./etwas wirkt irgendwie_ einen bestimmten Eindruck vermitteln _Sie wirkt noch sehr jung._, _Die Arbeit wirkt unfertig._, _Das Kleid wirkt sehr gut._

Según la definición, el vestido causa una determinada impresión (einen bestimmten Eindruck vermitteln), y lo hace de manera determinada (sehr gut), lo que significa que cumple bien con su papel de impresionar. Sigue sin parecerme usual la frase. Se suele usar el verbo "aussehen" en este contexto.

Insisto porque si quieres entender la diferencia entre "wirken" y "aussehen", la frase no se presta mucho a aclarártela.



> No sé si te he entendido bien. "Wirken" recalca el hecho de que nosotros creemos en lo que parece ("du wirkst jung - und ich denke eigentlich, dass du jung bist") y "aussehen" da importancia únicamente al hecho de "parecer" ("du siehst jung aus - aber ich weiß, dass du 45 bist").
> 
> Habe ich Ihre Erklärung verstanden? Danke!


 
"Aussehen" y "wirken" pueden significar "parecer". La diferencia es que "aussehen" hace hincapié en el *aspecto externo* de una cosa y "wirken" en la *impresión subjetiva* que su contemplación produce en el hablante.


----------



## Josemoncas

Perfecto!

Muchísimas gracias a todos


----------

